# LG's Scarlet LG80 1080p LCD HDTV packs 3.1 sound system



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.engadget.com/2008/10/13/lgs-scarlet-lg80-1080p-lcd-hdtv-packs-3-1-sound-system/


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Now that's a pretty good idea.

I know a few people who don't want speakers, and wires, all over their livingroom.

This would give them a little my dynamic sound than straight stereo.

If it came with the option to add a pair of rears, now that would be big seller.

Mike


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would rather have DVR capability ( when I last time heard from TV makers that ? ) by utilizing CUSTOMER's disk via USB or better eSATA jack.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

P Smith said:


> I would rather have DVR capability ( when I last time heard from TV makers that ? ) by utilizing CUSTOMER's disk via USB or better eSATA jack.


You mean from your PC?

Mike


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

No, it was big buzz on exhibitions year or two ago - add DVR inside of each HD TV set. No PC or external boxes. 
But, while I'm watching how DTV or Dish cannot satisfy us with disk space, I would prefer to see TV without HDD - just a feature, when external disk connected tehn it should kick on.


----------

